# i dyed my hair now my hair is dead



## jacquelinda (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Dolls, hear my story...

Sometime in mid june i got color happy. half my hair was dyed black and the other half was virgin hair which is a dark brown. 

so i wanted to dye my hair a lighter color and i asked my friend if she could do it. i bought the bleach and she did half of my hair, i should have known better she just had a newborn and wasnt careful and i burned my scalp.

my hair was left half blonde and the other half black. then i decided to dye it dark brown a week later, i wasnt happy with the results, at this point i have 3 colors on my hair.

then my hair was bleached it again BY a PRO and she did the best she could and i only ended up with 2 colors instead of 3. 

its been 2 months.. should i go to the salon and dye it again? this time i want to dye it black. i learned my lesson big time (smh). also any recommendations of products i should use to restore my hair. the texture is a lot better now but before it was brittle and dry. currently im using tresseme shampoo and conditioner moisture and the occasional hot oil.

thanks in advance.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow....sounds like a terrible ordeal.....I would personally suggest you go to a stylist that is very experienced with damaged hair and the treatment of it....I hope it gets better....Bleach can wreck havoc if not used correctly....You seriously are probably gonna have to keep trimming off the damaged ends slowly until you have a healthy head of hair.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, your hair has been through a lot. Be sure to go to a professional who really knows what they are doing, and after this give your hair a chance to grow out and recover. I would hate for your hair to start breaking off like it did for a friend of mine after trying to fix one bad hair dye job.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love this stuff and I've dyed/bleached my hair probably 60+ times in the past 7 years.


----------



## thechallenge (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, your hair was dead in the first place, but...use deep conditioner; lots of it!!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 13, 2009)

I know a thing about damaged hair.  I went for highlights about 2 years ago, the same woman who had been highlighting my hair for the last 4 years.  My hair was over bleached SO badly that the texture of my hair was rubbery when wet.  I ran my fingers through my hair and it was breaking off in chunks.  I was about to cry...my eyes filled with water.  Nobody bothered to apologize to me either.  I had the crappy uneven highlights for about 6 months, then I dyed my hair black (at home) and I let it grow out.  I didn't even get my haircut, that is how traumatized I was from the experience!  I found a new hair dresser, he knew my hair had been damaged really badly...I told him what happened and he was shocked.  I haven't dyed my hair since then, I'm just letting it grow out, about half of the damaged hair is gone..grown out and cut off.

I found a shampoo from Pantene Pro-V, the restoratives line, that has REALLY helped my hair become soft again. The bottle says "repairs up to 2yrs of damage in 1 month".  I noticed a big difference instantly.  Maybe give that a try?  A tad on the expensive side.  My Target sells them for 5.34 piece the shampoo as well as for the conditioner, but SO worth it.  Plus, it smells good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that works for you


----------



## NeonKitten (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm a cosmetology student and believe me we play with color constantly. i was the project this time and for about 3 months we bleached my hair white! like see thru ha ha anywho it was dry and brittle and crazy so i died it black like you did and have been alternating between 2 different deep conditioners. 1 week i will use goldwell 60 second mask. its super awesome and only takes 60 sec. to work. the next week i will use s factor serious deep conditioner. its made by tigi and it says to leave it on for 5 min but i always but a cap on my head and leave it on for as long as i can stand it. it leaves my hair feeling soo soft and smelling so good. i would definatly recommend going to a professional for color. it can be more expensive but what your paying for is experience and someone who has to fix it if the mess up and your not happy


----------

